# NEW PRODUCT / PREORDER SALE: E39 5 Series / M5 Subwoofer Enclosure / System



## Micah D. Cranman (Nov 11, 2003)

After 6 months of development, refinement, and testing, we're finally in our first production run of our all-new 5 Series / M5 specific single 12" subwoofer enclosure, model BSW.D112.E39. A picture speaks a thousand words, so here's a two thousand word description! 









BSW Single 12" Deck-Mounted Subwoofer System for BMW 5 Series / M5 97-03 (E39)









BSW Single 12" Deck-Mounted Subwoofer Enclosure Installed

This solution is totally unique, compact, and provides you with the bass response you've wanted WITHOUT the sacrifice in usable trunk space. Here are links to the products individually so you can learn more about how they work, what they do, etc.:

Full System
Enclosure Only

*As a limited pre-order special, and for a limited time, we are offering both the bare enclosure and system at $50 off their regular price. * Just order online or call to place your order.

Please ask away if you have ANY questions! PM, e-mail, or phone is just fine: 678.608.2615 is my direct line.


----------



## garybc230 (Jan 28, 2006)

I have a question, I just purchased a 2003 530i with navigation and the trunk mounted cd player. My question is how can I connect your subwoofer with my factory system? I've stopped at several car stereo installations shops and everyone has said that because I have fiber optics, I can't connect a subwoofer. Is there an adaptor that you sell or how do you get around it without rewiring the entire vehicle?


----------



## AULandRover (Jan 6, 2006)

Will these work with the Non-DSP systems?


----------



## Micah D. Cranman (Nov 11, 2003)

*Gary:* My apologies for the delay in response. Your vehicle is not equipped with a fiber-optic system. Instead, it's probably equippedwith the DSP system. This means that communication between your factory head unit and amplifier is non-standard; you can't get a clean, full-range, unprocessed signal between the two that would normally be used for a subwoofer.

However, this doesn't really pose much of a problem, since your vehicle is equipped with factory subwoofers. As a result, we can simply use the signal that would normally feed the factory subwoofers to drive the new subwoofer system. We use a device called a Line Output Converter that will clean up and deliver the audio signal in the appropriate format to the amplifier we're using.

So the short answer is, YES, this will work for your vehicle as packaged above; no additional parts are required!

*AULandRover:* Yes, this will work with ALL E39 5 Series / M5 vehicles, including a non-DSP vehicle.


----------



## aburime1 (Aug 21, 2007)

Will This Work For E60 Please Pm Me Thank You


----------

